# zfs install (zfs recv over network) help



## lifanov (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello.

I have a system setup with multiple boot environments.

It's roughly documented here: http://lifanov.com/doc/FreeBSDbeSetup.html

Here is a zfs list: (it's currently booted from be-current, all three are bootable).

```
lifanovbsd2# zfs list | awk '{print $1}'
NAME
rpool
rpool/ROOT
rpool/ROOT/be-base
rpool/ROOT/be-base/tmp
rpool/ROOT/be-base/usr
rpool/ROOT/be-base/usr/home
rpool/ROOT/be-base/usr/jail
rpool/ROOT/be-base/usr/ports
rpool/ROOT/be-base/usr/ports/distfiles
rpool/ROOT/be-base/usr/ports/packages
rpool/ROOT/be-base/usr/src
rpool/ROOT/be-base/var
rpool/ROOT/be-base/var/crash
rpool/ROOT/be-base/var/db
rpool/ROOT/be-base/var/db/pkg
rpool/ROOT/be-base/var/empty
rpool/ROOT/be-base/var/log
rpool/ROOT/be-base/var/mail
rpool/ROOT/be-base/var/run
rpool/ROOT/be-base/var/tmp
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/tmp
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/usr
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/usr/home
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/usr/jail
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/usr/ports
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/usr/ports/distfiles
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/usr/ports/packages
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/usr/src
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/var
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/var/crash
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/var/db
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/var/db/pkg
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/var/empty
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/var/log
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/var/mail
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/var/run
rpool/ROOT/be-bhyve/var/tmp
rpool/ROOT/be-current
rpool/ROOT/be-current/tmp
rpool/ROOT/be-current/usr
rpool/ROOT/be-current/usr/home
rpool/ROOT/be-current/usr/jail
rpool/ROOT/be-current/usr/ports
rpool/ROOT/be-current/usr/ports/distfiles
rpool/ROOT/be-current/usr/ports/packages
rpool/ROOT/be-current/usr/src
rpool/ROOT/be-current/var
rpool/ROOT/be-current/var/crash
rpool/ROOT/be-current/var/db
rpool/ROOT/be-current/var/db/pkg
rpool/ROOT/be-current/var/empty
rpool/ROOT/be-current/var/log
rpool/ROOT/be-current/var/mail
rpool/ROOT/be-current/var/run
rpool/ROOT/be-current/var/tmp
lifanovbsd2#
```

I got a brand new box, booted it from 9.0-beta2 live cd, set up networking and ssh with public keys, set up rpool/ROOT, and did something like this:

```
source# zfs snapshot -r rpool/ROOT/be-base@sendme
source# for i in `zfs list | awk '{print $1}' | grep be-base/`; do zfs send ${i}@sendme | ssh target zfs recv $i; done
```

It proceded with no errors, I copied the correct zpool.cache to rpool/ROOT/be-base/boot/zfs/ and did this:

```
target# zfs set freebsd:boot-environment=1 rpool/ROOT/be-base
target# zpool set bootfs=rpool/ROOT/be-base rpool
```

When I boot target, I get to mountfrom> prompt (receiving something like 
	
	



```
mounting from zfs:rpool/BOOT/be-base failed with error 2
```
), and when I type in 
	
	



```
zfs:rpool/BOOT/be-base
```
, the screen outputs the total uptime and the system shuts down immediately.

What did I miss here?

Thank you!


----------



## lifanov (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to adjust mountpoints.
The solution is to adjust mountpoints.


----------

